# Looking to egg share at Lister (Questions!)



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone   Just looking for a little help...

Me and dp are now looking into egg share at Listers London but we are only at the beginning of the journey! So we were just hoping someone could help with some of our questions (Sorry if they seem really silly!   ) .............

I know to save on extra costs by getting all my blood tests done at my GP (Had all hormones tested initially) But can my GP refuse to do the rest? Am i entitled to them or does it just depend on the GP? Which ones can i ask him to do?!

My nana unfortunately passed away due to cancer, will this prevent me from being accepted onto the programme?

Also my partner and I moved back in with our parents (because about 6 months ago we thought we would have to save thousands for private treatment) Now we want to continue our saving for a deposit on our own house instead of renting. But we`re really worried that to be accepted onto the programme we have to be co-inhabiting for a year or something beforehand We obviously want to get started on treatment as soon as possible......Will they offer treatment to a couple who are not living together?! (very confused)


Sorry if my questions are really silly! 

Good luck & best wishes to everyone!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, welcome to the thread!!! Im at Lister as well, and have just started my tx so first of all good luck!

Have you booked your first appointment with Lister to discuss the egg sharing? Its probably best to book it soon, as there is quite a waiting time, we had to wait 3 months to be seen. 

You can have your bloods done at the gp, but they can refuse to do some, for whatever reason, mine wouldnt do the HIV test as they do counselling with it, so we had ours done at Lister, its free to us, but dh had to pay £40.00 for his. I cant actually remember all the bloods, maybe someone else could help out there??

Sorry to hear about your nan, again, im not too sure about that stopping you, but I cant imagine that it would, as its not a genetic disease. Someone will correct me if I am wrong though. 

With regards to you living together, again I wouldnt say that mattered at all, they havent asked us how long we have been together or how long we have lived together, granted we are married and have a 4 year old so its obvious its been a while (!?) but doubt they will discard you from the scheme for not living together at the moment.

Sorry I cant answer any of your questions with a definate yes or no, but I wanted to help, if I have!  

Feel free to come into the Lister thread, all the girls in there are great and we can all offer different advice. 

Good luck hun!!!

Kate
xx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks kate for helping 


(Will take your advice and book our intial appointment this week) 

I didnt think cancer was a hereditary illness neither but wasnt sure! 

I guess for Hiv bloods etc the Gp will just refer me to the clinic within my local hospital.....I suppose i`d better get the first done immediately as you have to provide two over a period of 6months? 

About living together - I just thought they might be quite strict as they follow guidelines according to the welfare of the child act which apparantly looks at all domestic circumstances. But hopefully it wouldnt be a problem initially.

Thanks again and good luck to you both for the treatment (fingers crossed)   xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, glad to help, just wanted to let you know that the HIV test needs to be repeated 3 months later not 6, so you wont be waiting as long as you think!!

Look forward to chatting to you, thanks for the good luck wishes!!

Kate
xx


----------



## cuppateacooper (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi

Can you only join the egg share scheme if you can share your own eggs?  I have just had my second failed attempt at the Lister and am wondering what to do next.

In relations to your questions, I cannot imagine things would go against you due to where you are living but there is always someone available at the Lister to help you and should be able to clarify that for you.

Good luck.
NC.


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI and welcome Evette
Like kate, we have just started at Lister and will start d/regging next sunday.
Yes ur Gp can turn u down if they choose too.  Ours did all our tests except cystic fibrosis in which i was sent from Gp to local hospital as forms had to be sent from Oxford to Swindon then blood had to be sent back to Oxford to be tested.  I must say they were so helpful. My husband is at separate Gp and they even agreed to do his HIV, Hep B & C.
My grandpa died of cancer and this didnt stop us from e/s so u should be fine.
On the initial form we had to fill in ready to take to 1st consultation they did ask us how long we had been together and how long we had been trying to conceive. We are married though but i'm sure they are not strict on unmarried couples as on another form they tell you about what legal rights(HFEA) you have to your child born.
This is the paragraph from parental responsibility- 'where an unmarried couple is being treated, the male partner will not have 'parental responsibilty'.  'Where a childs father & mother were married to eachother at the time of birth, they shall each have parental responsibilty for the child'.  ' Where a childs father & mother  were not married to eachother at he time of birth, the mother shall have parental responsibilty for the child'.
I cant see it being a problem . I hope this helps.  If u need any other info we are all here to help.
Lister are all very helpful and am sure ul be ok as long as all bloods come back ok. Hope i havent missed anything!!!!


To NC- Sorry to hear about the failed attempts. The answer to ur question is yes.  To egg share, u go throught the ivf process but on e/c 1/2 ur eggs are given to a recipient who in return pays for all or much of ur treatment. You get 3 tries (i think) as long as ur egg quality seems to be ok. Have they looked into reasons for the failed attempts??

Good luck to both of u
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

just to add - at the Lister sometimes eggs will be shared between 2 recipients and yourself if you have a good number of eggs... best to be prepared for this happening beforehand as I know I wasn't and wasn't a happy bunny when they told be I only had 7 eggs from my 20.

H xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I diid my egg share at Lister and now have a lovely baby.. I must say i found all the pp I dealt with there to be excellent.. I really felt like they cared... Still have 2 emb on ice which I will go get next year ( God willing ).

I did all my test with the Gp including HIV ( had to go for counselling but it was abreeze cos I had already done it twice before with previous GP and it was negative.

For my 1st cycle I had 14 eggs and it was between me and another.
On the 2nd cycle I had 20 eggs and I had 10 ( I believe the other 10 was shared between 2 ladies).

I wish u the best of luck and u can pm me, if you have any questions.


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Alexia!  

The extract really helps - I guess its mostly a legal concern then rather than a moral one. Our infertility together as a couple has been registered with the GP for two years anyway so that kind of shows how long we`ve been togther with the problem.....?

About the bloods - Ive simply been advised to visit my local hospitals sexual health clinic!? Which i suppose i can request a copy of my results and add them to my file which includes my hormone results and dp sperm analysis results? (I assume they still count!)

Thats another silly simple thing im confused about!! I haven`t actually got a designated GP so i have to explain over and over to a new doctor where we are in our journey and what we need... (tsk tsk!) So i feel a bit alone in that respect and im requesting copies of this and that right left and centre - Obviously after all bloods are done a GP will just forward all info to Listers anyway!?

(How silly am i !?  ) hehe

Thanks for your help & fingers crosses your treatment goes perfectly


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

well I've just looked back at my last posting and it's gone all it is is a bloody bubble blowing smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
just to let you now Evette i had my 1st appointment with the egg sharing program a the Lister and it was a fantastic day well 3 hours it went so well the hospital is really nice and the staff are all very warm and welcoming.
if you want to ask any questions just message me it's all fresh in my mind as our appointment was on the the 19th of October 
just to let you know thou it's not a quick process it's gonna take us about 3 months to start as they need so many blood test results but both me and DP came away very positive tired excited and we are very much looking forward to our treatment   allybee


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girlies
Allybee-  glad to hear you felt the same way we did after our 1st appt @ lister i hope  Evette urs goes as well.
If ya need any advice just holla, there  are some great gals on ff!      and probably a bit loopy(ul be there soon too)!!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thx alexia & allybee

I got your pm allybee but i can see your post now! hehe

Im really confused about Lister v Darlington!   We really dont mind about travelling and the difference in success rates is so minimal - so really just basing our decision on reviews from ff! - although i dont suppose theres a better way of making that decision!

Anyhow - Fingers crossed for everyone   YEY!!! xxx


----------

